# Can anyone please help me solve my Windows Update issue? I feel like I tried everything.



## Anm00 (May 1, 2021)

I was poking around my laptop (an old 64-bit HP stream pc with Windows 8.1 and very little storage space/memory/RAM, Intel Processor), and something I believe I clicked on (not a process such as formatting my hard drive) completely took away my computer updates over the years and it just no longer acknowledges or attempts updates. There is a screen under PC settings> Update and Recovery> Windows Update where it timestamps when you checked for updates and when you last updated and both fields ('Most recent check for updates' and 'Updates were installed') went from displaying that information properly to abrubtly saying "Never" in both fields. I have not been able to fix this and it seems like it may have even undone itself to the first update that was initially on there when I bought it ~7 ish years ago (it's still Windows 8.1 I believe).

I tried restarting Windows Update via system command and plus making sure it was running (can't remember the name of this, but was told to check to make sure certain functions were 'running' and certain functions were properly set to 'manual' or 'automatic') and neither method has changed it. Obviously I messed with settings under Windows Update screen and even troubleshooted its issues that it said it "fixed", still nothing.

Anybody know a solution?

*Resolved 05/03/21*

Thanks for the replies, I think I got my updates working again. I just deleted all my personal files and refreshed my computer/Windows in my PC Settings (which didn't require me to have installation media thankfully). Just make sure you back them up with another device first if you don't want to lose them. This didn't immediately start my updates working again, but it is now actually checking for updates as of last night, and this morning after a few tries it actually updated for me finally, so both fields no longer say 'Never' and have their timestamps. I'd also suggest trying to get your computer to give you an error code, as you can search that up and it will give you an idea of what's wrong and a possible solution in the even troubleshooting isn't working (it may be much more time consuming though, and a little difficult as well. I myself had to play 'amateur programmer' with little success). 

I'm still not sure why my computer did that, but I suspect some files were corrupted either by me, or from 1 or more of the outdated anti-virus programs I had on it (I haven't used the computer in years). Apparently as i've read 3rd-party anti-virus programs can cause problems for your pc over time, and they happen to be difficult to remove completely. I'd suggest anybody with old anti-virus programs still on their computer to follow this link and remove them (or at least update them). 

Thanks again for your replies, i'm sure they will help others who likely didn't have the exact same set of issues I did.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the Windows Update Troubleshooter.


----------



## Anm00 (May 1, 2021)

spunk.funk said:


> Run the Windows Update Troubleshooter.


Thank you, but I already tried this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Download and run the Update Assistant>Windows 10 Update Assistant Hopefully you'll end up with the latest version of Windows 10.


----------



## Anm00 (May 1, 2021)

Corday said:


> Download and run the Update Assistant>Windows 10 Update Assistant Hopefully you'll end up with the latest version of Windows 10.


Thanks, but not enough space on my computer yet. I suppose this would work for others though.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+R*. In the _Run_ box type *diskmgmt.msc* and press Enter. In the Disk Management window, post a screenshot of this window showing the lower pane of your C: drive. 
If you don't have space for Update Assitant, you do not have enough space for any Windows Updates. Lets confirm by taking a look at Disk Management.


----------

